# Confirmation of residency and UK liability



## Christopher Alan

Hi all

Iam in the process of selling our French home. Our French tax representative 
(for CGT purposes) has asked us to produce a document from HMRC. The document is called as above in title, we have already sent a proof of NI and letter of residency (we live in UK full time). Neither of which is acceptable to her office. She has sent an example copy from a previous client so the document does exist I just cannot find out how to get one. Both Google and calling HMRC drew a blank!!!

Anyone seen or heard of the document and know how we could get one please?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Bevdeforges

What was the document she sent you called? (And what tax office produced the one she provided as a "sample" for you?) Not all tax offices produce all documents that the French seem to insist on. You provide what you can to give them the official confirmation of whatever it is they are trying to verify.


----------



## ccm47

I think this is what you are looking for: How to apply for a certificate of residence to claim tax relief abroad


----------



## Christopher Alan

Thanks for your replies i have tried to attached the example document but cannot see how to tbh, i dont think its the How to apply for a certificate of residence to claim tax relief abroad as the information in the letter is very basic compared to how much detail is required in the form online?


----------



## Christopher Alan

example letter


----------



## Christopher Alan

sorted


----------



## Mark macmahon

How did you sort it? We have the same problem and cannot find a way of getting the confirmation of residency and UK liability from HMRC.


----------



## Christopher Alan

Hi Mark I ended up calling the NI people they said fill in form CA 8421. I just went to you.gov and searched for it. I filled it I'm and now have to wait up to 35 days for a letter. Hope this helps Chris


----------

